# Free: old GT Outpost Trail (circa 1994?)



## Flyingfox (27 Mar 2009)

I have an old yellow GT Outpost Trail mountain bike taking up space. 

It has a fixed frame, the cantilever brakes and 21 speed gears need attention (or preferably changing in the case of the brakes).

Offhand I don't know the size of the frame (but I'm 5'9" and maybe slightly too big for me).

It would suit someone as a project or maybe a station bike. If anyone is interested I will post photos and precise specs.

I live in SE London if someone wants to take it off my hands.


----------



## aserota (27 Mar 2009)

Im interested in this, i work in London Bridge so could collect.

Would you be able to find out the size of the frame as it would help alot


dibs (if thats allowed)


Adam


----------



## Flyingfox (28 Mar 2009)

aserota said:


> Im interested in this, i work in London Bridge so could collect.
> 
> Would you be able to find out the size of the frame as it would help alot
> 
> ...



Hi there

Frame size is 18" (from middle of bottom bracket to bottom of top tube) or 20/21" to top of seat tube. The top tube is 22" if that is any help.
I tried to load some photos, but my new computer won't recognise my card reader.

If still interested can always meet at London Bridge as its on my way to & from work. PM me if poss


----------



## Flyingfox (31 Mar 2009)

This bike has now gone to a new home.


----------

